
Super Bowl Bets: FanDuel Lost $5M on First Legal N.J. Bets - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-04/fanduel-lost-5-million-on-first-legal-super-bowl-bets-in-n-j
======
oblib
I don't gamble, and know almost nothing about it, but this sounds fishy to me.
It's either a marketing expense, which the article does allude to, or they're
really bad at what they do.

